# 'THAI' fork attachment



## kobe23 (Jun 28, 2010)

Anybody have success shooting with this attachment method? I can't almost broke a window stones flew in total random directions.

Tips?


----------



## Bugar (Dec 24, 2009)

kobe23 said:


> Anybody have success shooting with this attachment method? I can't almost broke a window stones flew in total random directions.
> 
> Tips?


Works allright for me


----------

